# Good Idea Mont! I'm in!



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I fish! Pay for gas-beer--bring the Deer Jerkey etc. and have lots of equip. also!

I can work out a get away with some advance time no problem--

My Bro has a 35' er and is thinking of getting it to Galv. or Freeport so we may also need some folks to have fun!

swamp


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

i am a newbie offshore fisherman but an avid fisherman in general...i have been wanting to go offshore for some tuna or wahoo or really anything big n fun to catch...keep me in mind if you go to freeport i'd be honored to join ya, and help pay for whatever you need help with...thanks bud...just remember like i said I am new to that style of fishing so i would not have any gear... and im 23 so i have some extra juice in the tank


----------

